# Faster Streaming with 20.4.2



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Not sure what was done with the software, but it seems like my stream starts a lot faster now. Kudos to the development team.


----------



## Fielding (May 28, 2010)

Looking forward to to the upgrade


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Is this more based on the new iOS app updates or any Stream software update that was rolled out, or is it just simply the host TiVo with the new OS being more awesome?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I haven't had a single stream freeze since the update either....


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

bradleys said:


> I haven't had a single stream freeze since the update either....


I have. 

Just the other night I got the "problem streaming" like 3 times when watching something in bed.


----------

